# help! sore feet!



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

So I've been riding a good 15 years and have never run into this problem, which started last season and this current one.

The problem is usually when I stop riding, either at the end of a run or on the side of the hill and my feet have time to "relax," both feet get very sore - its almost unbearable. It's mostly along the bottoms of my feet, the whole length of the foot. I would define it as a cramp if anything.

I'm rocking a pair of Ride Jackson's that I bought last year. They are a little too stiff for me but I got a good deal on them so I can't complain too much. Before last year I usually had a softer boot, because I tend to ride a good amount of park.

I do have flat feet - a gene I inherited from my dad. Would this have anything to do with it?

Any suggestions for how tight I should tighten the BOA system on the boots and/or the bindings (Burton Missions)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> So I've been riding a good 15 years and have never run into this problem, which started last season and this current one.
> 
> The problem is usually when I stop riding, either at the end of a run or on the side of the hill and my feet have time to "relax," both feet get very sore - its almost unbearable. It's mostly along the bottoms of my feet, the whole length of the foot. I would define it as a cramp if anything.
> 
> ...


GF has this issue , it's not THAT uncommon of a problem

1. Try to back off on the tightness of your internal BOA\laces
2. Goto the foot DR if you have insurance and get custom insoles to properly support your feet if no insurance get something like a pair of super feet lots of good brands of aftermarket insoles out there. 

The insoles that come with any shoe or boot(even high end) off the shelf are pure garbage compared to the semi-customer fit aftermarket soles.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> So I've been riding a good 15 years and have never run into this problem, which started last season and this current one.
> 
> The problem is usually when I stop riding, either at the end of a run or on the side of the hill and my feet have time to "relax," both feet get very sore - its almost unbearable. It's mostly along the bottoms of my feet, the whole length of the foot. I would define it as a cramp if anything.
> 
> ...


I had that issue a couple of years ago... the pain is the end result of lot of "bad" things that have been going on in your foot for years (just exceed some threshold). I have flat feet too.

My three questions are:

1. Do you have skinny ankles?
2. Do you get heel lift in your current boots?
3. Do you over-tighten your boots? You really should only need to take out the slack in the laces/cables, they should be just snug... not violin string tight. If you really need to crank up the BOA, the boot has too much volume/width for your particular foot.

If you have #2 or #3... you need better fitting boots (if you have #1, I recommend "trying" Nitro boots). Custom foot beds help... but if you boot is too wide in the heel, the footbed is not going to solve the problem.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, both of you.

1. I guess I have skinny ankles. I KNOW I have bad ankles (lots of rolls and sprains from soccer).
2. Not so much heel lift (if I'm understanding you correctly). I do feel like the boots are forcing my calves forward quite a bit, which causes me to strain against the backside of the boot
3. I think I may be over-tightening the BOA. I'll give that a shot next time. 

Definitely looking into insoles though.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

instead of starting a new thread I'm going to ask my question here as its simular.

I just got some Burton Ruler Restricted boots and today after my first day riding with them I noticed a problem I never had when in the store. My baby toes on both my feet go numb after 1 run and then after 4-6 more runs my other toes slowly go numb and then eventually get really painful. After 5-10 min out of the boots my feet are perfectly fine and back to normal. 

Now that i'm home I noticed the left part of my foot's skin behind the toe seems to be very dry and hurting to walk on. Not a lot but noticeable.

So could this problem be that the boots are new and not formed to my feet or will it go away after a few more days of riding?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

You may want to try heat molding with a toe cap


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

swisscosmo said:


> instead of starting a new thread I'm going to ask my question here as its simular.
> 
> I just got some Burton Ruler Restricted boots and today after my first day riding with them I noticed a problem I never had when in the store. My baby toes on both my feet go numb after 1 run and then after 4-6 more runs my other toes slowly go numb and then eventually get really painful. After 5-10 min out of the boots my feet are perfectly fine and back to normal.
> 
> ...


Clearly your toes are being squished... you could try intentionally leaving the first two eyelets of your laces noticeably loose. You can use toecaps to stretch out the toebox area if the entire liner is heat moldable (some liners only have specific areas that are heat moldable).


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Burton's website says the Ruler R is heat moldable so sometime before I go ride I'll ask where I got my boots to get them molded.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem, but only when I'm riding my new board. By the end of a run my arches are killing me, prob one of the most painful things besides a toothache that I've experienced. I am getting a bit of heel lift, so I think this may be the problem, especially since my new deck has an edge so it turns a lot quicker and harsher than my other boards. By the end of the lift, the pain has dissapeared, but by the end of the run the pain is back full force, if not more as the day progresses. On the other hand, I've ridden my detuned Bataleon with these boots since then and no problem other than being a little tight.

Currently riding Ride FUL's with about 30 days on them, and they are about a 1/4 too small (I thought they would pack out more than they did). New boots? Custom gel pads? Any suggestions or reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I would like to join in also. Like Swiss I don't want to make a new thread on the same issue.
My feet get supper sore while ridding, especially longer runs or going hard in the park. If I stop and release my ankle strap a little and rest for a minute or on the ride back up the lift it goes away. I have Ride deuce boots that are supper comfy when just chilling in them with then Ride delta bindings. Just got the new Ride capo bindings that have more padding on the base and ankle strap hoping it would help. Ive been thinking of getting custom insoles for the last two years but I'm a procrastinator.

1) I'm a little heavier and have smaller ankles and caves in comparison but a wide foot. I get wide shoes but I haven't really seen wide snowboard boots. Once they mold and break in they feel good tho.
2) I get a little heel lift in my boot strapped in but just a tiny amount. I think mostly because I dont crank down my ankle strap hard unless I'm riding hard to try and slow the hurting.
3) My boots are laced and I leave my bottom laces looser and try tightening the tops. If I pull them tight on the bottom it seems to make them hurt quicker.

Its always been a problem since I was a kid in anything stiff on my feet causing them to cramp and hurt. IE roller blades and hockey skates also....
Never thought to ask here. good thread to get started sheep!!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

bebop_monk said:


> I'm having a similar problem, but only when I'm riding my new board. By the end of a run my arches are killing me, prob one of the most painful things besides a toothache that I've experienced. I am getting a bit of heel lift, so I think this may be the problem, especially since my new deck has an edge so it turns a lot quicker and harsher than my other boards. By the end of the lift, the pain has dissapeared, but by the end of the run the pain is back full force, if not more as the day progresses. On the other hand, I've ridden my detuned Bataleon with these boots since then and no problem other than being a little tight.
> 
> Currently riding Ride FUL's with about 30 days on them, and they are about a 1/4 too small (I thought they would pack out more than they did). New boots? Custom gel pads? Any suggestions or reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.


have you tried to get them re-molded again? i ride 32 focus boa and they are stiff and 1/2 smaller,i added butterflies(i think thats what its called)cuz of heel lift.its much better now after the re-mold and heel lift issue. try that and see what happens.btw,i also have those ALINE custom insoles in my boots.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

So this thread got me thinking. Couple of things that stood out with some of the posts is the "new problem" for some of you..so, who here is riding with canted bindings (now)?

I could be totally wrong but perhaps, like in swisscosmo's "squished baby toes" case (also saw you decided on 390 Bosses in another thread?), the cant might be too much angle? 

Just a theory, but I thought I'd toss it out there, in the event it helps.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

If you have high arches your foot will overpronate each time you put pressure on it. I had the same problem and bought custom insoles that you can mould at home (footprint gamechangers). result: no pain anymore whatsoever. I've also heard that Remind Insoles are supposed to be good. I can only suggest to try any of those insoles out. They're not too pricy and they can make your season so much better.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> So this thread got me thinking. Couple of things that stood out with some of the posts is the "new problem" for some of you..so, who here is riding with canted bindings (now)?
> 
> I could be totally wrong but perhaps, like in swisscosmo's "squished baby toes" case (also saw you decided on 390 Bosses in another thread?), the cant might be too much angle?
> 
> Just a theory, but I thought I'd toss it out there, in the event it helps.


I haven't bought the board or the the 390 Bosses yet as i'm waiting on parents permission but they let me get boots so it should be soon. The board i rode was a rental but it didn't have canter so maybe it was some muscle or blood vessel that was getting stretched or pinched.


----------



## Planespotting (Dec 20, 2011)

Cut short my riding today due to sore feet. Flat feet here too. I have gone to the doc and gotten custom orthodics but still hurt after a green/blue run or two. This is really frustrating... I went boot shopping and have picked out something new to try: Rome Libertines. I am told they are a great all around boot and they felt really comfy. One thing I noticed was heel lift was non-existent. The Burton Rampants I tried before that still had lift. Another recommendation for some here is do not wear too thick of a sock, it will add to the hurt. 

For reference:
Rider - 6' 1" 255lbs. size 10.5-11 US boot
K2 Boa boots
2009 Burton Supermodel X 163cm board
2009 Burton CO2 bindings
Riding mostly groomers


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

swisscosmo said:


> I haven't bought the board or the the 390 Bosses yet as i'm waiting on parents permission but they let me get boots so it should be soon. The board i rode was a rental but it didn't have canter so maybe it was some muscle or blood vessel that was getting stretched or pinched.


Ah okay. So much for that theory! 

Good luck; hope you (all) find a solution.


----------

